# Wanted. Skylines, GTR's and any interesting Japanese stuff you may have



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi

we are on the look for new stock. Will buy anything from unfinished projects to show cars, classic to modern. 

Drop me a PM please to avoid scammers picking up your details.

Kindest regards

Dave


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Let me just one r34 gtr in bad condition Dave


----------

